# Phantom Calls



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I hate to re-live the past, but I ran across this article with video clips about Wades infamous phantom calls. Best one of all is the fould on Quisy. Watch the 3rd replay, how in the world do they blow the whistle on that?

http://www.ericfolkerth.com//B1082610743/C1360270701/E20060621011743/index.html


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I hate to re-live the past, but I ran across this article with video clips about Wades infamous phantom calls. Best one of all is the fould on Quisy. Watch the 3rd replay, *how in the world do they blow the whistle on that?*
> 
> http://www.ericfolkerth.com//B1082610743/C1360270701/E20060621011743/index.html


Are you expecting an answer to your question? LOL

I'll give you one. Because Wade is......


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Are you expecting an answer to your question? LOL
> 
> I'll give you one. Because Wade is......


LOL thumbs up man :greatjob:


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Wade gets more whistles blown at him than Jennifer Lopez


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I suppose it was a question that I already knew the answer to.......


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

That is a great find.. As much as I hate to see it again, I honestly think its worth it. I hate seeing my favorite teams lose... but this makes every other loss look good.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

thats the kind of calls you get when you consitantly attack the rim...thats what we needed, our bets player to do...


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

That one where he pushed Dirk bothers me the most.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Well Wade is a superstar, even though i don't agree with the treatment he gets i still have to deal with it. Most people think that the Heat were the better team even with all the phantom calls, and i agree but they have to understand that if the refs keep calling phantom calls like that it messes up the rythm of the Mavericks and it's really frustating. I think the phantom calls really got through the Mavericks players head and they lost focus.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I hate super star treatment, especailly when we dont get it


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

I do agree that Wade does get the benefit of the doubt, but I think it has to do with the fact he plays so aggressively and most of the time he is fouled so when it looks like it's a bad shot, or he falls off balance he gets the benefit of the doubt. 

A few of those were bad / blown calls, but I think a few of those videos need better quality / better angles to see the fouls but the reality is if you analyzed the replays from the other perspective, you would find that Dallas also benefitted from phantom / bad calls and the amount of bad calls for each team was pretty even. 

Wade was clearly hacked across the arm enough where it sent the shot into the side of the backboard at the end of game 5 which resulted in a 24 second violation against the Heat. Clearly a foul, but no call was made. The foul in the last minute of Overtime that sent Josh Howard to the line was a phantom call but nobody talks about it because Josh Howard missed both FT's. I think the refs missed the call at the end of game 5, but I do think there was a foul on the play and the correct call was made. In any case, how is it any different then the phantom foul called for Josh Howard just seconds prior? Shouldn't the bad calls equal each other out in terms of the effect on the game? Is it the Heat's fault Howard missed both FT's and Wade made his? 

I haven't really analyzed the replays, but there were a few pretty questionable calls that Dallas benefitted from in game 6 as well. 

When Wade boxed out for a rebound, and a Dallas player came in and tipped it out of bounds, they gave the ball to Dallas even though it should have been Heat ball. If I recall correctly, Dallas ended up scoring on that free possession. 

People have questioned the travel call on Haslem at the end of the game, but I haven't seen the replay personally. There were a few questionable calls at the end of the 3rd, beginning of the 4th for Dallas. 

The 5th foul on Shaq on the Diop dunk? Looked like a nice phantom foul. 

The last play of the game - Payton grabs Terry's jersey. Dallas benefitted from that bad officiating on multiple levels. The Heat were in the penalty and Payton grabbed him well before he shot so it would have been a non-shooting foul giving Terry 2 free throw's. Here's the kicker, Dallas was down 3 points and had no Timeouts remaining which means even if Terry makes both free throws, the Heat inbounds the ball and gets fouled then Dallas has to go the length of the court in what, 1 second? It would end in a full court desperation shot with a 99.9% chance Dallas loses the game so Dallas is in a much better position with the foul not being called. Secondly, some people claim Terry's foot was on the line for a 2 pointer, yet the ref indicated it was a 3 pointer. 

Here's why Dallas lost, it's really simple. Miami had 4 team fouls at about the 9 minute mark of the 4th quarter. The refs had been calling questionable contact the whole game, on both teams. As a Heat fan I pretty much assumed we were done for with 9 minutes of penalty time. I figured Dirk would be really aggressive, get to the line probably 10 times and make at least 9 of 10, and put the game out of reach for Dallas. 

Instead, after getting into the penalty faster then anyone could blink, they settled for jump shots the rest of the 4th quarter. I think Dirk only ended up with 2 points for the quarter, and I don't know why. If Dirk would've just put the ball on the floor and played aggressive, he would've gotten the same calls that Wade got but he didn't do it. 

Going in I thought both teams were fairly evenly matched, and felt it was a 7 game series that could go either way. Miami played really poorly in the first 2 games, and frankly, if Dallas had played to their potential, they should've won the series after being spotted a 2 game lead. After that, and much to my surprise, Dallas played pretty sub-par basketball for the next 4 games. Dirk pretty much disappeared in the series. 

I think we will see each other again though. I think Avery has gotten Dirk to play better basketball and with Dirk leading the way, Dallas is going to be a contender for the next few years. Despite his bad performance in the finals, I think Dirk has gone from a star to the elite category where the contenders are. 

I have a feeling next year is going to be the same thing, with the 4 true contenders being Dallas / San Antonio, and Miami / Detroit in the east.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I think you mean Nets on the east


----------

